# bees in tansy



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a couple of shots of the bees working tansy in my front yard


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Great photos.

Do you use the tansy for anything?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

What is Tansy?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Tansy is part of the Astor family and is used for various purposes. I'll be interested to see the answer to Bjornbees question.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> Great photos.
> 
> Do you use the tansy for anything?


Plan B


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The crushed leaves reportedly repel ants and flies.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Awsome......


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I personally haven't used it for anything. The British book "Plants and Beekeeping" by F.N.Howes says that the dried plants can be used in the smoker and give off a pleasant odor. Some of the older herbal books give uses for it such as ridding children of worms.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmm. I have a big patch of tansy, and there are no bees of any sort on it. And, near as I can figure, nothing else blooming around here.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hobie said:


> Hmmm. I have a big patch of tansy, and there are no bees of any sort on it.



Yeah, I've grown it before and the bees didn't work it either.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I took a picture of this bee working the Tansy and it reminded me that I might have left the teleporter switched on in the shed yesterday....


----------

